# Two AI's Tonight!



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

I am Ai'ing two of my alpines to Haasenda's Elonda's Mr Hollywood. Hoping for some better front ends. I will be biting my nails about 20 days from now.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:shades: good luck!! That's a venture I would like to try in the future!
Praying they settle for you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope they settled! Good luck! :hi5: :thumb: :kidred:


----------



## coso (Sep 19, 2011)

Good Luck !!!! :thumbup: The waiting sucks !!! :sigh: I set up five with CIDRs I bred Labor Day weekend. Three AI and two natural. I haven't seen any of them come back in yet. Going to send off blood to Bio-Tracking next weekend.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Lemme know how you do with that; finding an Alpine buck in my area is hard!


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cosco, 
How do the CIDRS's work for you? Where do you get them at? I use lutalyse and it doesn't work a 100% of the time. Can you use them early to bring them into an early heat?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck... :hug: :thumb:


----------

